# Doinkers 2010 catalog



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

So the 2010 Doinker catalog is not perfect....we need the graphics of the rods on there but we were backed up to the wall on time and needed to get them to press so we at least had something for the ATA show next week. So in a couple more weeks there will be a new version of the catalog that has other things included as well as the logos on the rods.


----------



## DFA (Dec 30, 2002)

Robin Hood,
The new stuff looks awesome. I've been shooting strictly Doinker for years. They have always been dependable and perform like no other. :darkbeer:
DFA


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

DFA said:


> Robin Hood,
> The new stuff looks awesome. I've been shooting strictly Doinker for years. They have always been dependable and perform like no other. :darkbeer:
> DFA


Thank you for your kind words! This year we are very excited with all the new product and designs. We have put a lot of time and money into our new factory and machines to better meet the growing international demand in our products and decided instead of out sourcing over seas, keep it here in the USA where we have complete control over quality, design and delivery and with the purchase of our new 32mm 7 Axis CNC Swiss Screw machine center this is possible do to the automazation of such a machine and high tolerances we get in our products.


----------



## shawnnv (Dec 13, 2008)

I think all the new product is great... Love shooting Doinker Stabilizers keep up the good work...


----------



## Wiz w/a Sceptre (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes, Exceptional Products for sure. I appreciate all the products you have for the target shooter. I look forward to adding a couple real soon.

Keep up the great work


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

Ya'll trying to phase out the hunting stabs? Hunting line up seems a bit slimmer this year compared to last. What happened to APG in the camo choices?

Been waiting since december for the new lines to come out and ya'll stop doing the camo pattern I wanted.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Robin Hall said:


> Thank you for your kind words! This year we are very excited with all the new product and designs. We have put a lot of time and money into our new factory and machines to better meet the growing international demand in our products and decided instead of out sourcing over seas, keep it here in the USA where we have complete control over quality, design and delivery and with the purchase of our new 32mm 7 Axis CNC Swiss Screw machine center this is possible do to the automazation of such a machine and high tolerances we get in our products.


I know it hard on US businesses to keep companies over here but commend you guys for doing so.


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

neo71665 said:


> Ya'll trying to phase out the hunting stabs? Hunting line up seems a bit slimmer this year compared to last. What happened to APG in the camo choices?
> 
> Been waiting since december for the new lines to come out and ya'll stop doing the camo pattern I wanted.


Yes, the hunting line at this current time is a little thin for sure. We decided to drop our 5" multirod & 7" multirod as we have a 5" & 7" chubby and it was very hard for us to justify an almost $20 difference between the two types of stabilizers since the performance is very much the same. No worries though I have new camo dip tanks coming in and as soon as they do I will start posting pics of hunting stabs to come in the next few months. Our hopes are that we will have a few more hunting stabs before the buying time for hunting season gets here. When it comes to the camo I will be honest with you.....we decided to go with Next camo and Lost because lost is such a good camo pattern and Next is easy to work with until a New camo line comes out in a few months .....wink wink  guess what it will be called


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

I can see that you went "back to the future"!

The "first" Doinkers were encased in a similar way!
I still have some!


----------



## DFA (Dec 30, 2002)

Robin Hood,
I'm really excited to see the new stuff. I've always been impressed with the Doinker line especially the quality. 
Kudos to your whole staff for keeping the manufacturing here in the US. :darkbeer:
DFA


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

monty53 said:


> I can see that you went "back to the future"!
> 
> The "first" Doinkers were encased in a similar way!
> I still have some!


WOW!! That was back when we were called "Precision Balance". Do you have any pics of them? I am trying to do a time line of our products and would be interested in a trade if it's in good shape.....something new for something old.
It was a great design for it's time but it was very hard and the new design is adjustable tension.....but good eye!


----------



## Rocket Rod (Jul 22, 2004)

Robin,

Going to upgrade to a new Doinker, around the 30" mark for target, just trying to decide which one.

Is the "Elite" series just an "Advancee" with a supression mount and of the 3, Elite, Advancee & Fatty Supreme, which would be the stiffer?

Thanks,
Rod


----------



## Yichi (Dec 18, 2008)

I am liking the look of the new Elite Line. I might need to snag a new Carbon Elite Hunter in black


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Rocket Rod said:


> Robin,
> 
> Going to upgrade to a new Doinker, around the 30" mark for target, just trying to decide which one.
> 
> ...


The Elite uses the larger Doinker and has the suppression mount, the Avancee uses the smaller Doinker and has no Suppression mount which makes it lite in weight, they use the same .640" O.D. rod so the stiffness is the same between the two. The Fatty rod is .875" O.D. which makes it stiffer and just a little heavier in weight. If you need more help please call us at the factory @ 661-948-7900


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

Robin Hall said:


> WOW!! That was back when we were called "Precision Balance". Do you have any pics of them? I am trying to do a time line of our products and would be interested in a trade if it's in good shape.....something new for something old.
> It was a great design for it's time but it was very hard and the new design is adjustable tension.....but good eye!


Yes I have a black one and a silver one. Let me find them and I'll pm you.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Maybe when you get the time line finished you can post up a few pics. Love the history stuff.


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

asa1485 said:


> Maybe when you get the time line finished you can post up a few pics. Love the history stuff.


It will take a while as we always sell out on our stuff and never have kept one for a sample....I am also looking for Doinkers that were the ones that say Doinker in I think it was 4 places arround the Doinker it's self. So anyone have one of those and if it's in ok condition I will swap them a new one for it. Send me a pic if you have one.


----------



## wlleven (Feb 19, 2005)

monty53 said:


> I can see that you went "back to the future"!
> 
> The "first" Doinkers were encased in a similar way!
> I still have some!


Ha , you remember !

I always liked that look, but they needed a major upgrade for today's bows, this is why the Doinker Supreme was invented. Today's bows have parallel and standard limb configurations, things are not as easy as it was 18 years ago ...... I've been doing this for 18 years ?, what, am I nuts 

I'm VERY, VERY much looking forward to seeing you folks at ATA, IBO, ASA and the NFAA shows this year.

Like I said before, last year was a total building year and we were busy building Doinker to where we are able to be a supply on demand company and keep pushing the envelope in stabilization, from adjustable shock absorbency, to balance, to custom stabilizer lengths and special stiff hi-mod carbon rods, and everything in between.

All you guys need to check our 2010 web site when up, we will have how to videos and hi speed videos showing how and why a Doinker works (many of you think it was designed to take out vibration, it does that, but it actually does much more, that is why a dampened rod does not feel as soft as a Doinkerized rod)

Anyway, you guys and gals will be hearing and seeing a lot of me this year. Let the good times roll 

Bill


----------



## KBoss (Nov 14, 2007)

wlleven said:


> Ha , you remember !
> 
> I always liked that look, but they needed a major upgrade for today's bows, this is why the Doinker Supreme was invented. Today's bows have parallel and standard limb configurations, things are not as easy as it was 18 years ago ...... I've been doing this for 18 years ?, what, am I nuts
> 
> ...


Hi Bill,

I got to see some new stuff at the Utah Open when Ricky was there. He is a great guy representing for you and we all love him. He was talking about the new rubber peice between the weigths amoung other things. It's good to see you guys are trying to catch up with the competition. Say hi to Ricky for me, he's is the best guy you got there and the only reason why some have stayed with you.


----------



## DFA (Dec 30, 2002)

This thread isn't fair.............. :smile: :smile:
I can't wait to get to Vegas so I can check out the new Doinkers.....the real KING of stabilizers.
I can't remember how long my wife and I have been shooting them. At sometime or another we have tried all the different stabilizers on the market but have always gone back to the Doinkers. There are lots of good stabilizers out there but I have not seen any that can compare to the versatility of the Doinkers. With the Doinker stabilizer you can place weights anywhere you need to balance your bow much like all the other top of the line stabilizers BUT the added advantage the Doinkers have over all the rest is the ability to completely remove any vibration on the shot. This means less fatigue for the shooter, a smoother shot and less wear and tear on the bow. :darkbeer:
DFA


----------



## DFA (Dec 30, 2002)

ttt for a great product........
DFA


----------



## Metrodix (May 30, 2002)

DFA said:


> Robin Hood,
> The new stuff looks awesome. I've been shooting strictly Doinker for years. They have always been dependable *and perform like no other*. :darkbeer:
> DFA


Good or bad?


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

wlleven said:


> Ha , you remember !
> 
> I always liked that look, but they needed a major upgrade for today's bows, this is why the Doinker Supreme was invented. Today's bows have parallel and standard limb configurations, things are not as easy as it was 18 years ago ...... I've been doing this for 18 years ?, what, am I nuts
> 
> ...


Bill it's always a pleasure to chat with you at the shoots and shows. I've always said you have a career in being Santa Claus as you are very approachable and cordial.
I'm very interested in the high speed videos:thumb: These types of videos really tell a story.

Do you have any or plan to put up some high speed videos of your products versus competitors'? I worry that stabilizers are leaning more towards aesthetics/cosmetics and less on function these days.


----------



## slamdam (Oct 10, 2006)

really like. Cant wait to get some.


----------



## DFA (Dec 30, 2002)

Metrodix said:


> Good or bad?


They perform Great...........
DFA


----------



## gjstudt (Nov 14, 2005)

*fresh bump*

just because they are best


----------



## wlleven (Feb 19, 2005)

Doc said:


> Bill it's always a pleasure to chat with you at the shoots and shows. I've always said you have a career in being Santa Claus as you are very approachable and cordial.
> I'm very interested in the high speed videos:thumb: These types of videos really tell a story.
> 
> Do you have any or plan to put up some high speed videos of your products versus competitors'? I worry that stabilizers are leaning more towards aesthetics/cosmetics and less on function these days.


Doc,

Nice hearing from you. Yes we plan on having hi speed videos on our web page along with instruction videos. If you remember, the Beiter hi speed videos of the past were quite revealing to the bow's behavior in relation to all the accessories. 

We have a commercial hi speed camera that we will start using to get things up and running, and in short order we will get some very high quality videos to show everything. We will post them here and our web page.

As far as your question of comparing our product to another. One thing we as a company have never done is belittle a competitor, as everyone has the right to choose what equipment fits them best. What feels good to you may not be correct for me at all, there is no one way. We will use different modulus of rod and setting levels on the Doinker to show that reaction in relation to vibration and bow movement. Most important we will compare apples to apples and oranges to oranges. Showing stability on a 14 inch v-bar is not the same as using that same amount of weight on a 8 inch v-bar, as you know.

We will be at ALL IBO tournaments this year and most, if not all the others, and will be demonstrating our products and its virtues to all.

See you at ATA


Bill


----------



## travelman1975 (Feb 4, 2005)

Are these for sale yet and f not how soon will they hit the dealers. Andrew


----------



## Lee Racing Inc. (Nov 9, 2008)

Isnt that John Dudley on the catalog?


----------



## wlleven (Feb 19, 2005)

Lee Racing Inc. said:


> Isnt that John Dudley on the catalog?


Yep it is, John is a great guy


Bill


----------



## DFA (Dec 30, 2002)

I looked over all the new Doinkers at the ATA and am very impressed. I'm not really surprised as Doinker's quality has always been great. Lot's of new innovations and changes to the line. I really liked the new Fatty Bar and the new weight mounting system. You can tune by tightening the weights or loosening the weights which changes how stiff the Doinker reacts at the end of the stabilizers. Cool Stuff. :darkbeer:
DFA


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Monster_Vince (Aug 2, 2010)

...


----------



## Monster_Vince (Aug 2, 2010)

Robin I will try to email you if thats okay as i have a few questions.


----------

